# Where can I get Greene and Greene inspired plans?



## PaulPap (Jul 10, 2018)

I've decided to replace of all our furniture with Greene and Greene inspired pieces that I build, but, for the life of me, I can't find any plans. I want to start with a coffee table.

- Paul


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I have a PDF "In The Greene and Greene Style". PM me and I'll send it to you.









Or Amazon has a ton of them


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I have a PDF "In The Greene and Greene Style". PM me and I ll send it to you.
> 
> Or Amazon has a ton of them
> 
> - Andybb


I doubt if Darrell would appreciate seeing his book, which is still in print, shared for free. Please don't do it. It's like taking money out of his pocket.

Back to the OP. All of Darrell's books are excellent. You can purchase them on Amazon. He has a couple of videos on Popular Woodworking Magazine's video site. There are a couple of excellent videos there by Dale Bernard as well. It's $20/mo, but more than likely you'll be able to watch all you want in a month's time, so it's not an expensive option.

All of Bob Lang's shop drawings books are good and Shop Drawings for Greene & Greene Furniture is no exception. If you want plans, it's the way to go. It's available on Amazon.

Finally, for inspiration, it's hard to beat Greene and Greene: Masterworks. It's out of print, but used copies are available for a reasonable price. It's not a book of plans or how-to, but just a great coffee table book of beautiful Greene and Greene pieces.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I didn't offer it to the masses. To me, that would be a no no. If he likes the PDF then he can buy the book to have and to hold. Offering it to one person who is a member of a mutual group is like loaning a book to a friend. That's why I said PM me then provided a link to Amazon.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I didn t offer it to the masses. To me, that would be a no no. Offering it to one person is like loaning a book. That s why I said PM me then provided a link to Amazon.
> 
> - Andybb


But it's not like loaning a book, Andy. By sending a digital copy of the book, the recipient gets the book to keep without paying for it. Besides, the Kindle edition sells on Amazon for $8 and some change, so it won't break the bank, and Darrell gets paid for his work.

I hate to see people's work shared for free, having had my work pirated in the past. It sucks to know someone is benefiting from your hard work without paying for it.

I tried to get a similar situation remedied on another thread when a link to a Russian site's PDF of a book still in print was posted. No one seemed to give a crap, and I even had multiple PMs to Cricket ignored. The LJ rules do prohibit posting pirated material like that, so it was frustrating to see my requests ignored by the site's admin, who should be upholding those policies.

Also, Darrell is a LJ member himself.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I do understand your point. Not that it matters but my PDF is converted from the Kindle version that I purchased on Amazon. It is not pirated.

PaulPap, there are lots of G&G books on Amazon that are affordably priced.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

In addition to the Bob Lang and Darrell Peart books, here are two more I find useful and inspirational:

1) look for a copy of 'Greene & Greene Furniture, Poems of Wood & Light' by David Mathias. It's out of print but available on kindle. No plans, but lots of photos of the real pieces.

2) The other one I find useful is 'Greene & Greene: Furniture and Related Design' by Randell Makinson. Again no plans aside from some tiny reproductions of the original Greene & Greene drawings, but lots of photos.

It is also well worth the time to visit a few museums holding G&G pieces. Study the details carefully and you will see there is a lot of subtle detail there. The Huntington in Pasadena is the ultimate destination, and you can stop by the Gamble house while you are there as well.

Oh, and if you plan on replacing ALL of your furniture with G&G pieces I hope you are either very young or have a lot of extra time on your hands- these pieces are deceivingly time consuming to do well!

EDIT: forgot one excellent source, the G&G virtual archives:

http://cwis.usc.edu/dept/architecture/greeneandgreene/searchbasic.html

You can order scans of many original documents including the original shop drawings prepared by the Greene's for the Hall's to build from.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I do understand your point. Not that it matters but my PDF is converted from the Kindle version that I purchased on Amazon. It is not pirated.
> 
> - Andybb


I did not intend to imply that you pirated anything, Andy. The fact remains that it's not like loaning a book that you get back because the recipient gets to keep it for free.

I'll shut up now. I'm sure everyone is sick of my harping on this subject. I get pissed though because I wrote a computer program years ago that sold well and I made a nice living off of. However, I was also well aware that many people were using it who had downloaded cracks for it and never bought it. That was money out of my pocket that I used to support myself and my family.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Rich,

Amen!

Herb


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich,
> 
> Amen!
> 
> - HerbC


Amen that I'm finally shutting up? LOL.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree with Rich. Sending someone a copy of a copyrighted book, is wrong and against the law. It is stealing from the author.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm with Rich.

As for G&G plans - you can also Google Greene and Greene plans and various places will pop up such as Fine Woodworking and even Rockler. Check out SketchUp, they have lots of G&G models which can be converted to plan drawings.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Rich,

No, I'm agreeing with the point you're making about unauthorized distribution of copyrighted material.

Herb


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I agree with Rich. Sending someone a copy of a copyrighted book, is wrong and against the law. It is stealing from the author.
> 
> - Redoak49


As a musician with published material I am as sensitive as anybody to copyright laws as anybody. I looked at it as sharing but Rich is correct.


----------



## PaulPap (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks for everyone's input. I can see that this is not going to be easy. My Christmas Gift Box with a wooden bow won first place at the NC state fair last year, but I can see that this project is going to tax my skills. I will have to convert the pictures/drawings to sketchup and them develop a building plan. I may not live long enough to do this.


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

This maybe of some help…

http://digitallibrary.usc.edu/cdm/landingpage/collection/p15799coll61


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

My "Shop Drawings for Greene & Greene Furniture" book is available directly from me, complete with signature:

https://readwatchdo.com/2014/05/shop-drawings-for-greene-and-greene-furniture/

and I also have large format plans for some of the pieces in the book available"

https://readwatchdo.com/store/greene-greene-furniture-plans-gallery/

If you want to take a class, Darrell Peart and Dale Barnard are both excellent craftsmen and excellent instructors.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

> If you want to take a class, Darrell Peart and Dale Barnard are both excellent craftsmen and excellent instructors.
> 
> - BobLang


As are you, Bob, don't sell yourself short!


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

Bob Lang,

I have purchased six of your books (but only 5 titles, don't ask) and a couple of Darrells. All great references and well done. Now I need to get off the poster and into the shop to get going…

I think one is a signed copy….


----------



## JohnDi (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a copy of Bob's book and highly recommend it.


----------



## PaulPap (Jul 10, 2018)

I am looking for plans for this table.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

If you don't find plans you could build the piece out of popler. Just break down the table piece by piece it's really not that hard. I think most try to figure out every single cut before they start. Even if one did know all the measurements it's just to stressful.
I've taken up to 3 months to design and build with poplar.During this process I rough out my the expensive wood and get acquainted.
Nice looking table mahogany I'm guessing?


----------



## PaulPap (Jul 10, 2018)

AJ2. That's a great idea!


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

I use Darrell Pearts and Bob Langs books for ideas and then go and design my own stuff based on it. I have 2 of them posted on my projects page and an early one here https://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/viewer-projects/tims-greene-greene-inspired-table/. Designing / planning is almost as much fun for me as building.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

I use Darrell Pearts and Bob Langs books for ideas and then go and design my own stuff based on it. I have 2 of them posted on my projects page and an early one here https://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/viewer-projects/tims-greene-greene-inspired-table/. Designing / planning is almost as much fun for me as building.


----------

